# Japanese Koshiki Shorinji ryu-my thoughts.



## twendkata71 (Aug 31, 2008)

These are just my thoughts from what I have seen. But, I watched their kata and kumite. While thier kumite(full contact Koshiki) is quite good, their kata is terrible. At least from what I saw of the Hisataka group(kenkokan Koshiki Shorinji ryu), So, I believe that they spend the majority of their training on kumite. 
Now, I know a few Koshiki Shorinji ryu (Osagawara Ha) practitioners and their kata are very good and I have witness this in person several times. 
Okinawan Shorinji ryu is something totally different and not what I am talking about. Let me know your thoughts and especially if anyone on this forum is from the Kenkokan Koshiki shorinji ryu group.


----------



## zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, I was thinking the the same way when I first saw the kata. But, after I enroll and take a few classes, the kata actually feels good despite its performance.


----------

